# Cannot get insurance because of Medical history



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi everyone[U[/U]. Today I found out a huge problem. I'm pretty devastated. Ive been trying to get my visa. Everything was going well till I applied for health insurance which is Required. 
I was told by Sanitas that because I had cancer in 2011, I cannot get insurance. 
They said that NO company in Spain would insure me. 
I want to add that I was not hospitalized and had no surgery, just out patient chemo and radiation. My doctor told me this year that I was cured and would need in further monitoring. 
Sanitas said the rule is no cancer for 10 years. I had been in touch with them for several months but there had been no mention of this before. I asked if cancer could just be left out of the policy but they said no. 
Has anyone had this experience and found a solution. I'm about to cry!
Imelda


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The medical cover: If one is applying for residence status they are required to have full medical cover. 

If no company will provide that cover for you, I do not know any way that can be avoided.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not surprised. Hopefully someone will have a solution for you


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Having spent decades working in the insurance industry and knowing it inside out. If you need insurance, just accidentally forget you ever had cancer (ie don't disclose it)... !

If the insurance company finds out at a later date (usually through a claim IF it investigates), the insurance company will likely void the policy in cases where it would not have issued cover under full disclosure, and refund premiums paid. Alternatively it may go for a change of premium or other contractual change, but point is if you need insurance for immigration purposes, just don't disclose.

If you wanted to have a clean conscience later, once you have residence just call the insurance company and says 'whoops, forgot to mention something...', and the policy will be voided and you get your premiums back.

You didn't hear it from me.......


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Ifn said:


> Hi everyone[U[/U]. Today I found out a huge problem. I'm pretty devastated. Ive been trying to get my visa. Everything was going well till I applied for health insurance which is Required.
> I was told by Sanitas that because I had cancer in 2011, I cannot get insurance.
> They said that NO company in Spain would insure me.
> I want to add that I was not hospitalized and had no surgery, just out patient chemo and radiation. My doctor told me this year that I was cured and would need in further monitoring.
> ...




Ditto to above poster.

As someone who's mother died of breast cancer just 4 years ago at 65, I would like to give a huge f#$% you to Sanitas on your behalf. People only care when it happens to them and it shouldn't be that way.

I learned about preexisting conditions a few years ago because I have asthma. I learned to momentarily have amnesia when it comes to obtaining insurance, and I also made sure to communicate to my doctor (in the US) to put down a different medical code, so that I would be covered. IE., "I have a history of asthma, but do you mind putting down that I came in for spontaneous wheezing and give me a script for Advair?". Most all doctors will have no problem doing so.

I was just diagnosed with Lupus and Sjogren's in July. I am sort of in the same boat as you. I knew from past experiences that I would never get coverage if I listed Lupus on my application. So I was approved. The problem now is that I now need to figure out a way to obtain prednisone and Plaquenil in the next couple of months. That is when I'll run out of medication. 

My advice to you would be to apply to another private insurance company--there are many--and get a case of momentary amnesia through omission. Yes omission. It sounds wrong, but who's more wrong? An insurance company that won't insure a cancer survivor, or "having amnesia" to get coverage that you could never get w/o omission? It's a catch 22 and I no longer feel guilty about it. And before anyone tries to talk you down from their moral high horse ask them if they suffer from a preexisting condition like cancer or Lupus. Don't feel bad. Apply again with other companies if its possible. You'll get covered. 

The only issue you'll have is trying to get your visits/meds covered if related to cancer. But there are ways around that too. You just have to communicate with your doctor. It's all about how they notate everything. If a condition is "discovered" then it's not a preexisting condition. And there's no way an international insurance company can pull your medical records. At least they can't if you're from the US. It's all about how the doctor "processes" your claim. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

angkag said:


> If you wanted to have a clean conscience later, once you have residence just call the insurance company and says 'whoops, forgot to mention something...', and the policy will be voided and you get your premiums back.
> 
> You didn't hear it from me.......


No offence to your previous occupation, but at least in the US, insurance companies are pure evil, caring only about $$$ and viewing sick people as liabilities, and "things" that need to hurry up and die. Medical insurance companies in particular truly disgust me and I have no qualms about "forgetting".


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Amnesia*



Exxtol said:


> No offence to your previous occupation, but at least in the US, insurance companies are pure evil, caring only about $$$ and viewing sick people as liabilities, and "things" that need to hurry up and die. Medical insurance companies in particular truly disgust me and I have no qualms about "forgetting".


What you are saying is so true. Sanitas was so nice to me for over 6 months and then suddenly hit me with this news. When they were interviewing me today they did not bring up recent cancers. Their only question was about hospitalization. I was not hospitalized for the 2011 cancer. I was treated out patient with chemo and radiation. I WAS hospitalized for a totally unrelated cancer in 1997. That, they were ok with cause it was over 10 years ago and there was no reoccurrance. But me, I thought I would bring up this 2011 cancer, just to be a good girl ( aka "Idiot") 
Their application did not ask for cancers just hospitalization, like I said. When I pointed this out to them , they got quite annoyed! But at least I had the sense to ask if they reported their findings to other insurance companies and they said no.
So I may try get amnesia next time.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I would be very careful about not giving full disclosure. It may work in USA but in Europe there has been many newspaper and TV reports of insurance companies refusing to pay out on trivialities. One woman who was hospitalised in Spain for a serious asthma attack was refused payment just because she hadn't informed them her medication had changed. Someone I know was given a huge bill for a by-pass because they failed to disclose they had had treatment for blood pressure in the past.

Why not take a look at other expat insurance, we did BUPA worldwide when living abroad. On this forum page there is an ad right now for some companies.

Compare International Health Insurance - Get Free Quotes - ExpatFinder.com


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I would be very careful about not giving full disclosure. It may work in USA but in Europe there has been many newspaper and TV reports of insurance companies refusing to pay out on trivialities. One woman who was hospitalised in Spain for a serious asthma attack was refused payment just because she hadn't informed them her medication had changed. Someone I know was given a huge bill for a by-pass because they failed to disclose they had had treatment for blood pressure in the past.
> 
> Why not take a look at other expat insurance, we did BUPA worldwide when living abroad. On this forum page there is an ad right now for some companies.
> 
> Compare International Health Insurance - Get Free Quotes - ExpatFinder.com


I agree. I would not risk not disclosing something, as if you reeived treatment and the insurane company investigated subsequently, not only would your cover be void but you would be left with a huge bill, as you say.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I agree. I would not risk not disclosing something, as if you reeived treatment and the insurane company investigated subsequently, not only would your cover be void but you would be left with a huge bill, as you say.


If disclosing, OP is informed they cannot get insurance, so there will be no coverage for the huge bill anyway. 

Someone mentioned the US. Don't know if its the same in Europe, but there are a number of required contractual clauses in the US, one of which is the incontestibility clause. This only allows the insurer to void a policy on misrepresentation for a period of 2 or 3 years after a policy is issued.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Obama care*



angkag said:


> If disclosing, OP is informed they cannot get insurance, so there will be no coverage for the huge bill anyway.
> 
> Someone mentioned the US. Don't know if its the same in Europe, but there are a number of required contractual clauses in the US, one of which is the incontestibility clause. This only allows the insurer to void a policy on misrepresentation for a period of 2 or 3 years after a policy is issued.


As you know, there have been many revisions of our health care here in the US. Obama care ended the pre-existing clause so that everyone was eligible for insurance. Before I retired I was paying over $1000 per month for insurance through Obama care. But that is because I chose the most expensive policy. I AM paranoid about cancer and that policy covered me completely when I got another cancer at 62 Yrs. I now pay approximately $110 to Medicare and another $300 for the best supplemental coverage. Cigna international is about $750 per month. That's a lot. Not sure if I can afford that.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Isobella said:


> I would be very careful about not giving full disclosure. It may work in USA but in Europe there has been many newspaper and TV reports of insurance companies refusing to pay out on trivialities. One woman who was hospitalised in Spain for a serious asthma attack was refused payment just because she hadn't informed them her medication had changed. Someone I know was given a huge bill for a by-pass because they failed to disclose they had had treatment for blood pressure in the past.
> 
> Why not take a look at other expat insurance, we did BUPA worldwide when living abroad. On this forum page there is an ad right now for some companies.
> 
> Compare International Health Insurance - Get Free Quotes - ExpatFinder.com


Thanks Isobella, I will check them out. You've been very helpful and supportive. Ill keep you all informed.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Exxtol said:


> No offence to your previous occupation, but at least in the US, insurance companies are pure evil, caring only about $$$ and viewing sick people as liabilities, and "things" that need to hurry up and die. Medical insurance companies in particular truly disgust me and I have no qualms about "forgetting".


No offence taken. My experience in the insurance industry enables me to confirm is just as bad on the inside as it looks from the outside.....

When my step-father died I made a claim with 11 insurance companies in a situation where he had died in Spain on holiday (but was living in UK). For reasons I can't remember, Spain didn't issue a death cert., so the claims had to be made without one. I had a Grant of Probate issued from a UK court and made the claims along with all the required documentation (Grant of Probate overrides need for a death cert.). Only TWO of the companies understood that my claim applications were correct under the circumstances, while the other 9 gave versions of 'you need a death cert' (not true).

Eventually they all caved once I pointed out how and why they were wrong, but fact was I had 9/11 insurance companies telling me my claim was invalid when it was anything but - lesson being if ever there is even a slight complication, decisions are made by lower level admin staff who frequently (usually) don't know the law and just work of a simple script sheet, so denying claims if they don't tick the boxes.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

If insurance is taken out in UK there is the Financial Ombudsman for complaints or advice from CAB. Some examples of travel insurance here. But they deal with all types of insurance.

travel insurance


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Ifn said:


> Thanks Isobella, I will check them out. You've been very helpful and supportive. Ill keep you all informed.


Ifn,

I don't agree with that posters advice. Even when you choose expat insurance the requirement is to disclose "preexisting conditions". And while you _*may*_ get coverage by disclosing, your monthly premium _will_ be so astronomically high as to prevent you from getting coverage in the first place. FYI, I just read my policy and sure enough it says that "preexisting conditions" are not covered. I probably would've been denied if I had disclosed Lupus, or been given a super high premium. 

10 years ago the insurance company wanted to charge me an extra US $300 per month for having asthma (with no hospitalisations or ER visits to speak of). I just wheezed a lot. This was when I was 23. I can only imagine what that would've been today at the age of 33. Remember the older you are, the more "expensive" you become in their algorithm. 

I wanted to "do the right thing" once. And that's how I remained uninsured for 3 years in my early 20s too. Please don't feel bad. The medical insurance sector is a booming business. It's a money maker and for good reason. What most don't know is that these companies have all sorts of backroom contracts w/hospitals and doctors so that they end up paying only 30% of what a hospital or doctor would charge someone who's uninsured. That is why most private insurance companies are so willing to accept 30-40% of the bill if you pay in "cash". 

I know way too much about this because I had to sue my insurance company and eventually settled. They will get you with "vague" language and "gotcha" clauses. I'm paying €110/month for being 33 and in "perfect health". It's really just there for emergencies like breaking a leg or some type of accident. Not to treat my lupus. My lupus isn't bad enough that I need to be hospitalized. I just need cheap meds. 


PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

If it's only there for breaking a leg why bother taking out insurance, just ring fence yourself.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Exxtol said:


> I'm paying €110/month for being 33 and in "perfect health".


That seems high. We're currently paying €62 per month each -my husband turns 68 next month and I am 61. I now have a heart condition (which I genuinely didn't have or at least didin't know I had when we took out the policy, and only found out after we'd had the policy for about 7 years) and the company have been fine about it.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> That seems high. We're currently paying €62 per month each -my husband turns 68 next month and I am 61. I now have a heart condition (which I genuinely didn't have or at least didin't know I had when we took out the policy, and only found out after we'd had the policy for about 7 years) and the company have been fine about it.


Do you have a deductible/excess? It's so high because I have no deductible and no restrictions on prescriptions. The no deductible/excess was required by the consulate in Los Angeles. I presented insurance the first time, but they denied it because it had a deductible/excess. 

If no excess what company do you use. I am open to switching to something cheaper as I think mine is too expensive also for what I'm getting.


Thanks,


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Isobella said:


> If it's only there for breaking a leg why bother taking out insurance, just ring fence yourself.


It's a requirement for a student visa. You cannot get a student visa without it. So that's primarily why I have it.

And then secondly, because sometimes [email protected]! happens. You just never know. I've heard to many horror stories of people paying €4000-5000 euros for a broken leg out of pocket.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Exxtol said:


> Do you have a deductible/excess? It's so high because I have no deductible and no restrictions on prescriptions. The no deductible/excess was required by the consulate in Los Angeles. I presented insurance the first time, but they denied it because it had a deductible/excess.
> 
> If no excess what company do you use. I am open to switching to something cheaper as I think mine is too expensive also for what I'm getting.
> 
> ...


No, there is no deductible/excess, nor any co-payments. Unfortunately the company would be no use to you, though, because it is a smaller Spanish company which only covers Málaga province and part of Córdoba province in Andalucia (although we are covered if we travel to other parts of Spain and also, to a limited extent, abroad). The cost of prescription medicines is not included other than those prescribed during a hospital stay, but as we also have coverage in the Spanish state system I get mine prescribed by the state system doctor so pay only 10% of the cost. It's called Prevision Medica, www.previsionmedica.com

It might be worth your while to research what smaller Spanish companies are around in your area, as it seems to me they offer beter value than the large "household name" companies.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

My daughter, who was a senior exec at a national overseas health organization tells me, that information can be shared if fraud is suspected. If you become ill, healthcare will be removed and you will be expected to cover full costs... I'm going to email her later to confirm. I'll let you know. 

Health is serious, this is not car insurance, whether you like them or not.....


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> My daughter, who was a senior exec at a national overseas health organization tells me, that information can be shared if fraud is suspected. If you become ill, healthcare will be removed and you will be expected to cover full costs... I'm going to email her later to confirm. I'll let you know.
> 
> Health is serious, this is not car insurance, whether you like them or not.....


Misrepresentation and fraud are very different though. Insurance companies very rarely sue for fraud except in cases where there is significant loss they would be subject to, plus they feel they can prove it. Fraud requires proof that the insured deliberately lied, and as Jeff Sessions has recently demonstrated over and over while under oath, 'I do not recall' is pretty iron-clad.

The insurer can usually void the claim within a certain time-frame using misrepresentation, which simply requires identifiable differences between what the insured disclosed and what should have been. Proving years down the road that the insured didn't forget information at time of issue (ie deliberately withheld) is very, very difficult.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> My daughter, who was a senior exec at a national overseas health organization tells me, that information can be shared if fraud is suspected. If you become ill, healthcare will be removed and you will be expected to cover full costs... I'm going to email her later to confirm. I'll let you know.



Please note the OP does not actively have cancer. Her cancer has been in remission for several years. She has simply not reached the 10 year remission period to qualify. I would never advise anyone with an active medical condition that requires hospitalization or that could cause serious harm or even death (in the event of no medical coverage) to omit preexisting conditions on their application. Actually I would be questioning why someone that ill is trying to obtain a visa in the first place. I have Lupus but have never received hospitalization or more serious meds to control it. I probably wouldn't have moved had that not been the case.

We are talking about someone who needs insurance to satisfy a visa requirement, and I assume, who wants coverage for an emergency such as a bad flu that requires antibiotics, or a broken leg. Neither of the aforementioned require admission of things such as cancer. That admission can be far more detrimental to you, as the OP has found.

Moreover, I'm not sure where your daughter works but I do know that an international insurance company would not be able to pull an American's medical history w/o much legal hassle and money. Something they would be unwilling to fight for minor claims. I know. I sued an insurance company and they settled once I retained a lawyer.

Where most get caught (again in the US) is that they've filled out an application with a previous company citing the preexisting condition. There is a database that I believe exists for that in the states. 



Megsmum said:


> Health is serious, this is not car insurance, whether you like them or not.....


Precisely. I probably know better than you that it is serious. Which is why I'm giving her the advice I'm giving. She will not be able to obtain coverage with something like cancer on her record. I know. My mother died from it and I'm more familiar than most how the companies and process work.

Again, no one should be looking into obtaining a visa if their health isn't properly controlled, or then at least have the proper means to pay for health insurance out of pocket. Which by the way, would invalidate most visa applications, as most countries bar those with serious illness from entry, save special cases, such as a medical treatment visa. While your last sentence is both noble--and condescending--it will leave most people, even those who haven't been sick in years, w/o coverage. She needs a visa. Not an operation.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Exxtol said:


> Do you have a deductible/excess? It's so high because I have no deductible and no restrictions on prescriptions. The no deductible/excess was required by the consulate in Los Angeles. I presented insurance the first time, but they denied it because it had a deductible/excess.
> 
> If no excess what company do you use. I am open to switching to something cheaper as I think mine is too expensive also for what I'm getting.
> 
> ...


I am 57 years old and pay 68€/month with Adeslas. I have no deductible/excess, but I do have to pay for medication - except during a hospital stay, when it's covered. I've been very happy with them. They have always paid for everything (everything from routine doctor's visits and tests/xrays to hospitalization and surgery) no questions asked. 

Adeslas is one of the big names and is available all over Spain.

I forgot to add that they also provide medical coverage while traveling outside of Spain for up to 12,000€. Not a lot, but better than none.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

kalohi said:


> I am 57 years old and pay 68€/month with Adeslas. I have no deductible/excess, but I do have to pay for medication - except during a hospital stay, when it's covered. I've been very happy with them. They have always paid for everything (everything from routine doctor's visits and tests/xrays to hospitalization and surgery) no questions asked.
> 
> Adeslas is one of the big names and is available all over Spain.
> 
> I forgot to add that they also provide medical coverage while traveling outside of Spain for up to 12,000€. Not a lot, but better than none.


I would imagine I would probably need residency or citizenship for that type of insurance, no? I will definitely look into it as I really only need insurance for emergency situations. I hastily got another plan because I needed to get my visa. Come to find out there's like a 2-3 week wait period for obtaining an NIE/TIE and that you need a rental contract first. That's another story though.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

angkag said:


> If disclosing, OP is informed they cannot get insurance, so there will be no coverage for the huge bill anyway.
> 
> Someone mentioned the US. Don't know if its the same in Europe, but there are a number of required contractual clauses in the US, one of which is the incontestibility clause. This only allows the insurer to void a policy on misrepresentation for a period of 2 or 3 years after a policy is issued.


True, but how would they find that out? I mean you'd have to be hiding a pretty serious disease to get caught, like an active cancer, and trying to sign up so you could get treatment. Otherwise, I don't see how for minor things it's an issue.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*It's sort of funny*



Exxtol said:


> True, but how would they find that out? I mean you'd have to be hiding a pretty serious disease to get caught, like an active cancer, and trying to sign up so you could get treatment. Otherwise, I don't see how for minor things it's an issue.


It's sort of funny that cancer is called "minor". But that is exactly what it is when its treated, years pass and your doctor tells you that you dont need to come back anymore. It certainly is no longer an active illness but not enough time has passed according to the insurers. Pre existing clauses used to be the norm in the U.S. Maybe they will be again. 
On another issue and I hope this doesn't make my situation sound totally untenable but I also have glaucoma . It is easily controlled. I have never had any sort of problem. I take two eye drops per day and see a specialist 3 times a year to be assessed. To me, this is a minor illness. But will this too be considered an important pre existing condition? Does this mean that anyone with a manageable and controlled illness, like diabetes will never be able to get a visa?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Ifn said:


> It's sort of funny that cancer is called "minor". But that is exactly what it is when its treated, years pass and your doctor tells you that you dont need to come back anymore. It certainly is no longer an active illness but not enough time has passed according to the insurers. Pre existing clauses used to be the norm in the U.S. Maybe they will be again.
> On another issue and I hope this doesn't make my situation sound totally untenable but I also have glaucoma . It is easily controlled. I have never had any sort of problem. I take two eye drops per day and see a specialist 3 times a year to be assessed. To me, this is a minor illness. But will this too be considered an important pre existing condition? Does this mean that anyone with a manageable and controlled illness, like diabetes will never be able to get a visa?


As your glaucoma is an ongoing condition and you need to see a specialist 3 times a year, how would you get around the waiting period which insurance companies impose when you first take out health cover (apart from emergency treatment they vary between 3 and 12 months depending on the type of treatment involved)?


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Waiting period*



Lynn R said:


> As your glaucoma is an ongoing condition and you need to see a specialist 3 times a year, how would you get around the waiting period which insurance companies impose when you first take out health cover (apart from emergency treatment they vary between 3 and 12 months depending on the type of treatment involved)?


My glaucoma has been stable since I discovered I had it on a routine eye exam 20 years ago. As an ironic aside, I inherited it from my father who was born in Galicia. Anyway, I have enough meds to last at least 6 months and I would just have to go without seeing the specialist. Here in the US, we see doctors more often then in other countries (if we have insurance) And my doc told me to see him just before leaving.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Thought long and hard about this last night. My life and my health are important to me. I must have got some bad genes because I am the only one of 7 siblings to have gotten cancer; and I got it twice! I do want to be monitored , even if only once a year. Options:
1 Go for one year and pay exorbitant premium . Then come home.
2. Wait till 10 year limit is pass, 2021! I'd be 73. Oof, 
3. Give up. And just go 3 months each year. Expensive too.it wasn't my dream but....
After 10 years, I assume I would be eligible for normal Spanish insurance. But what about the glaucoma, which is ongoing? Would they reject me again since that is ongoing? Also take lipitor. Is high cholesterol considered pre existing too? 
Just asking opinions /advice, friends.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Ifn said:


> Thought long and hard about this last night. My life and my health are important to me. I must have got some bad genes because I am the only one of 7 siblings to have gotten cancer; and I got it twice! I do want to be monitored , even if only once a year. Options:
> 1 Go for one year and pay exorbitant premium . Then come home.
> 2. Wait till 10 year limit is pass, 2021! I'd be 73. Oof,
> 3. Give up. And just go 3 months each year. Expensive too.it wasn't my dream but....
> ...


Okay if you've gotten cancer twice you absolutely need to be monitored and omission about pre-existing conditions is not an option, because you need to be getting checked out at least 2x/year. You definitely don't want to play with that.

Honestly, only you can choose either of those options. You need to figure out what's more important you. Another option perhaps; go back 2-4/times a year for a check up in your home country, get the clear and then return to Spain. I know people in the US that go to Mexico to do just that. If not I wish you the best.

ETA: Just saw you're from the US. Depending on what state you are from would weigh heavily on my decision. I am from CA and I could fairly easily obtain medical insurance through the state if necessary. If you're from the South I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Ifn said:


> Thought long and hard about this last night. My life and my health are important to me. I must have got some bad genes because I am the only one of 7 siblings to have gotten cancer; and I got it twice! I do want to be monitored , even if only once a year. Options:
> 1 Go for one year and pay exorbitant premium . Then come home.
> 2. Wait till 10 year limit is pass, 2021! I'd be 73. Oof,
> 3. Give up. And just go 3 months each year. Expensive too.it wasn't my dream but....
> ...


It's a difficult situation, and it's easy for some to tell you to "lie" but it's not them with the health problem.

Ten years is a long time and a lot can happen including changes in insurance criteria etc

Would one year be enough for you? Only you know that

You clearly have a few pre existing conditions all which need monitoring. Life throws these curve balls but no one on here has the answer or can really advise as we don't know you, as an individual. I would sit down and review all the options in detail, pros, cons eventually you will come to a decision that is right for you.... I wish you the very best


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Exxtol said:


> Okay if you've gotten cancer twice you absolutely need to be monitored and omission about pre-existing conditions is not an option, because you need to be getting checked out at least 2x/year. You definitely don't want to play with that.
> 
> Honestly, only you can choose either of those options. You need to figure out what's more important you. Another option perhaps; go back 2-4/times a year for a check up in your home country, get the clear and then return to Spain. I know people in the US that go to Mexico to do just that. If not I wish you the best.
> 
> ETA: Just saw you're from the US. Depending on what state you are from would weigh heavily on my decision. I am from CA and I could fairly easily obtain medical insurance through the state if necessary. If you're from the South I wouldn't hold my breath.


I'm from NY where its also easy to get coverage. I'm old so I have Medicare and also pay for the best supplemental insurance, called Haha: Plan F


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

This was an "old" post but if anyone is still following this thread, I'm happy to say that I found insurance. It will not cover my pre existing conditions but their look back time is only 5 years, rather then 10. And the person who sold me the insurance, Aetna global, advised me that it would be cheaper to go to doctors and pay on my own for my pre existing conditions then to pay the premium that Aetna would charge . The coverage met the visa requirements, which seemed more concerned on not having to pay for my dead body to be shipped back to the US. 
I dont know what this means in the long run. Will I ever be eligible for Spanish insurance or will I forever have to pay privately. But I got my visa and I'm leaving on December 4th for Madrid.so I'm happy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ifn said:


> This was an "old" post but if anyone is still following this thread, I'm happy to say that I found insurance. It will not cover my pre existing conditions but their look back time is only 5 years, rather then 10. And the person who sold me the insurance, Aetna global, advised me that it would be cheaper to go to doctors and pay on my own for my pre existing conditions then to pay the premium that Aetna would charge . The coverage met the visa requirements, which seemed more concerned on not having to pay for my dead body to be shipped back to the US.
> I dont know what this means in the long run. Will I ever be eligible for Spanish insurance or will I forever have to pay privately. But I got my visa and I'm leaving on December 4th for Madrid.so I'm happy.


Good news!

After 12 months of legal residency you'll be able to join the _convenio especial_ & 'buy in' to state healthcare. All pre-existing conditions are covered.


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

So happy to hear that you are on your way to Madrid. I'm just waiting to get there myself (Malaga). My pets are old, so I can't see myself putting them through the hours of travel but eventually I'll get there.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

lorort said:


> So happy to hear that you are on your way to Madrid. I'm just waiting to get there myself (Malaga). My pets are old, so I can't see myself putting them through the hours of travel but eventually I'll get there.


I dont know if you meant visit or move to Madrid but if and when you do come, look me up. Oh...that goes for everyone


----------



## lorort (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you Ifn. I too have a pre-existing but going on 18 yrs (knock on wood). I'll be in Spain this summer for vacation, but will not make my permanent move until pets are gone. If I'm ever in Madrid I'll send you a message. Enjoy your new life!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lorort said:


> My pets are old, so I can't see myself putting them through the hours of travel but eventually I'll get there.


Wish more people thought like you.


----------



## TVFH (Oct 29, 2017)

*Cost of meds?*



Ifn said:


> This was an "old" post but if anyone is still following this thread, I'm happy to say that I found insurance. It will not cover my pre existing conditions but their look back time is only 5 years, rather then 10. And the person who sold me the insurance, Aetna global, advised me that it would be cheaper to go to doctors and pay on my own for my pre existing conditions then to pay the premium that Aetna would charge . The coverage met the visa requirements, which seemed more concerned on not having to pay for my dead body to be shipped back to the US.
> I dont know what this means in the long run. Will I ever be eligible for Spanish insurance or will I forever have to pay privately. But I got my visa and I'm leaving on December 4th for Madrid.so I'm happy.


Hola Ifn,

I read your (preexisting conditions) thread with interest and then realised you had responded to my thread about moving to Spain from Australia and the tax implications. I do hope you landed okay and have settled well in Madrid and you are in good health!
I am currently looking into insurance myself, so I was interested in seeing your outcome. Presumably you will have to fund the cost of your meds, so has this been a problem for you, both in terms of getting prescriptions and the cost, relative to what you paid in the USA?

I wish you all the best in your new Country,

TVFH


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

TVFH said:


> Hola Ifn,
> 
> I read your (preexisting conditions) thread with interest and then realised you had responded to my thread about moving to Spain from Australia and the tax implications. I do hope you landed okay and have settled well in Madrid and you are in good health!
> I am currently looking into insurance myself, so I was interested in seeing your outcome. Presumably you will have to fund the cost of your meds, so has this been a problem for you, both in terms of getting prescriptions and the cost, relative to what you paid in the USA?
> ...


First off, I saved up as much of my meds as I could before coming. I’m sure I have at least 3 months of most of them. The one I’m low on, a statin, for high cholesterol, I have a plan. I’ll take the bottle to a pharmacy. If they cannot fill it without a prescription, I’ll ask for a doctor recommendation. Also can ask my Airbnb hosts and the people in my Intercambio. Oh, and anyone here who lives in Madrid. The doctor hopefully will give me any prescriptions I need. I heard that statins are not very expensive. I take a few other medicines. Just have to bite the bullet and pay....but can it be more then the USA?
If you too have pre existing conditions you can first try the Spanish companies, like Sanitas. But tell them right off about the conditions. I wasted months of time because Sanitas made it sound easy to purchase insurance until I mentioned the pre existing conditions I had. Then they refused me. 
I ended up using a company called Global. There are others, like Cigna. They will sell you insurance but if you want to cover anything pre existing it will be almost prohibitively expensive. It was they who suggested it would be better to pay a doctor out of pocket then to buy coverage for pre existing stuff. My coverage, without the pre existing conditions was over $6000 US dollars. But if I stay after this first year, I can get coverage through the Spanish government which I believe will be less then €200 a month and cover everything.
The terms for me, a US citizen, to get a visa was to have €30000 of coverage and repatriation, which means sending your dead body home. They didn’t care whether it covered pre existing conditions or not. But they did not want it to be travel insurance. Every consulate is different and I’m sure the requirements of every county are different too.
I’m truly loving Madrid and if you have any questions just ask. Hope you come if you can


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Ifn said:


> But if I stay after this first year, I can get coverage through the Spanish government which I believe will be less then €200 a month and cover everything.


That would be via the convenio especial, which currently costs €60 per month for a person aged under 65 and €157 per month for someone aged 65 or over. However, the convenio especial does not include or subsidise the cost of medication so that would have to be paid for in addition. It does cover pre-existing conditions, though.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> That would be via the convenio especial, which currently costs €60 per month for a person aged under 65 and €157 per month for someone aged 65 or over. However, the convenio especial does not include or subsidise the cost of medication so that would have to be paid for in addition. It does cover pre-existing conditions, though.


Thanks Lynn, I’m in the over 65 group. Didn’t know about meds. Oh well. I’ve come this far, I’m not giving up so easily!


----------



## TVFH (Oct 29, 2017)

*Health insurance & meds*



Ifn said:


> Thanks Lynn, I’m in the over 65 group. Didn’t know about meds. Oh well. I’ve come this far, I’m not giving up so easily!


Again...thanks Lynn and Ifn, at the moment we are paying $426 AUD per month for Private Health Insurance, which is around €278 pm for the two of us. We do get subsidised medication on Medicare. When we get to 65 we can get a Commonwealth Healthcard which makes the prescriptions even cheaper.

Ifn I will try and msg you for a specific question if I may?

Thanks,

TVFH


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Just for your information, medication is extremely expensive compared to the US. I take a statin which costs about 3 Euros/month. I also take Celebrex for arthritis and that is the most expensive medication which costs about 24 Euros. The Celebrex raises my blood pressure so I take Lisinopril for that and that costs less than 2 Euros and finally Tramadol for pain. That is less than 5 Euros for 240 pills (2 pills/4 times/day). I have Sanitas insurance and took the option for prescription coverage and they reimburse me 50%/month. All of the meds can be gotten without a prescription but I needed one for the reimbursement. You will find that medication is extremely inexpensive especially compared to the US.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Phil Squares said:


> You will find that medication is extremely inexpensive especially compared to the US.


I'm sure that's true, in general, but not all types of medication are as cheap as the ones you are on. The type of statin I take, for example, costs €28.50 for a 28 day supply (although I now only have to pay 10% of the cost as we have S1 forms since my husband became a UK state pensioner). Some unfortunate people have to take medication costing hundreds of euros a month.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

The post of Phil Squares states that the cost of medication in Spain is "extremely expensive compared to the US" but the post of Lynn in reply misquotes the word used as "inexpensive".(Sorry, not trying to be pedantic).


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> The post of Phil Squares states that the cost of medication in Spain is "extremely expensive compared to the US" but the post of Lynn in reply misquotes the word used as "inexpensive".(Sorry, not trying to be pedantic).


My apologies. I did proof read the post prior to posting and obviously missed that. Thanks for pointing it out. Can't edit it now...

Just to set the record straight, the cost of medication in is extremely INEXPENSIVE when compared to the US. 

Sorry...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> The post of Phil Squares states that the cost of medication in Spain is "extremely expensive compared to the US" but the post of Lynn in reply misquotes the word used as "inexpensive".(Sorry, not trying to be pedantic).


Actually, what I quoted was the final sentence of Phil Squares' post, which did say that "you will find that medication is extremely inexpensive especially compared to the US". Do read it again. So it was not misquoted.

I spotted the typo in the introductory sentence but saw no need to draw attention to it as it was obvious what was meant.


----------

